# plastic boxes



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

While i was sorting my mousery out, plastic rubs etc. i had my 5 does in a 3ft aquarium.

Now they are in 30litre converted plastic storage boxes, and i hav to say they are doing so much better, less skitty and not hiding as much.

The 3ft tank must have been too big that they felt insecure in it.

i'm very pleased with it.

My mousery now has 6, 30 litre boxes, and i'm going to add about 10 8-9 litre boxes for bucks/pregnant does.

That amount should keep me in space for a while until i need to extend!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

i've degraded quite a lot of my tanks with females in. I did the same as you did with a small group of females in, and they never came out, but now they come up to me and adventure everywhere haha. I degraded quite a lot with 2 non breeder girls, they're frightened of people and never come up and welcome me, and i put them in one of my hospital tanks to ee how they would react, and it has made them change completely!
Have fun with extending!


----------

